# [SOLVED] Buget Gaming Rig



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm krissto and recently I've been having problems with my computer (http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...s-and-multiple-corrupted-files-650702-13.html).

Even tough the problem is solved I still need guidiance to building my computer. Here are the parts that I'm reclying: AMD Athlon II x4 640 3.0 GHz AM3, Case, Hard Drive. 
Here are the parts that I already have ordered: ASRock 890FX Deluxe5, 8GB RAM.
All I need now is a power supply and a video card, witch seems to be pretty complicated. I want a power supply that will be very high quality but not a 2KW (One that suites my needs). But for the graphics card I'd preffer a nVidia GT450 or higher.
I have all the accesories (Monitor, mouse etc.) already in my hands.
I don't really need the higest-end parts, becasue the only multitasking I will do is gaming and browsing the web. I am aiming to play games like Skyrim, Call of duty and Minecraft. My budget for the GPU is less than 100GBP (i live in the UK) and the busget for my PSU is flexible, depending on the video card.

That should be about it. Thank you for your help! :grin:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

The best graphics cards you will find for under £100 will probably be either the Nvidia GTX 550Ti or the Radeon HD 7750. You might also find an HD 6850 for around £100.

Couple either with a 550 - 650 watt supply (~£70) .


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

This reasonably-priced PSU should suit your needs:

Seasonic S12II-620 620W ATX12V Standard Power Supply Unit - Bronze: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

"it is hard to find very many other units on the market currently that can continuously outperform the M12II-620Bronze at the same price point. The M12II-620Bronze is a solid value." -- HARDOCP

As for video cards, of course the "sky is the limit" where video cards are concerned in terms of price, if not processing power. I have a Radeon 6850, which is a fine card, though perhaps somewhat over your budget.

Sapphire 11180-00-20R HD6850 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Use the website below to compare cards; for instance, here is the 7770 compared to the 6850.

Radeon HD 6850 vs Radeon HD 7770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Thanks guys, but my budget is LESS than 100GBP for the GPU, So I'll probably listen to gcavan on getting the 550ti or the HD 7750.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Note: Did some looking around and you should also be able to find a brand name Radeon HD 7770 for under £100.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Personally I like the 550Ti over the 7750/7770, less driver problems being the #1 reason.
Seasonic, XFX or the Corsair TX models for a decent supply.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

What kind of driver problems? Because I'm looking at some benchamrks and the 7770 is cheaper and just the same (In some cases, even better) than the 550ti.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

AMD has always been noted for having driver issues off and on.
I would suggest Asus or Gigabyte for a Mobo for quality, reliability and support.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

ATI/AMD drivers are buggy at times, you get a stable one and the next update may not be.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Well, I bought a 6850 for less than £60, and it was on sale because the seller did not have enough power for his crossfire. Also bought a 850 watt seasonic power supply. Was that a good deal?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

If the GPU is not damaged, it's a good deal.
850W will be way more than you need but you can never have too much power.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

My power suply's fan makes the computer seem like a refridgerator.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Another thing, my dvd drive doesn't seem to have any power. Could it be that it is disabled in BIOS or is it a bigger problem? By the way, I bought 850W because I will probably get a crossfire or SLI system installed some day, because computers get 'slow' (Not able to handle the latest games), FAST. That is not what I want, whatsoever.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Does the tray open and close?
If not the bios setting is not the issue.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Then what's the problem? Is there something wrong with the cables or dvd drive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Does the drive use a sata(flat contacts like the data cable) or a IDE(4 wire molex with round connection inserts) power plug? 
If it has both as a lot do try using the other style(but not both at the same time).
If you still see no life I'd think defective drive.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

It has a SATA cable and a 8 wire power connector. Another wierd thing is that before the upgrade everything was working fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Try a different power connector.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

It somehow works now (without me doing anything) and the speaker is now finally working (beeping). What the heck happened?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Hmm hard to say I wasn't there:grin:


Beeping as in the 1 post beep, or beeping as in a beep code and it doesn't boot?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*



Krissto said:


> By the way, I bought 850W because I will probably get a crossfire or SLI system installed some day, because computers get 'slow' (Not able to handle the latest games), FAST. That is not what I want, whatsoever.


If you need more GPU power in the future, upgrade to one better GPU.
Two GPU's cost more, require/consume more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance increase in the games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.
One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

It's just beeping because it has no GPU, but the rest is working perfectly. It just repeats the beep every 2 seconds, so it's probably normal.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*



Tyree said:


> If you need more GPU power in the future, upgrade to one better GPU.
> Two GPU's cost more, require/consume more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance increase in the games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.
> One better GPU is almost always the better option.


Thank's for the advice!


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Does buffered/ECC RAM prevents new Computers from booting up? My ASRock manual says so and I am expierencing that problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

It can if the motherboard does not support it, ECC is normally only found in servers, what ram are you using?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

hynix 2x4GB. I am VERRY sure that it's the RAM, because all the other components are fully functional (I tested all the components over and over again), and both my CPU and motherboard manuals say that they do not support ECC ram sticks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Are they marked ECC or how do know they are ECC?

ECC ram is also slower then standard non ECC as the error correction tries to happen on the stick rather then having the OS handle it.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

I know so because the title of the item (I bought it on eBay) says that they are 2 buffered ECC 4GB server ram sticks. That was kind of stupid of me to think that it does not matter, sorry.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Don't feel alone your not the first, a lot of ebay sellers push it because it's a lot cheaper at the wholesale level then the more popular non ecc.
Hopefully you can return it?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Yup, I still can


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

I ordered new non-ECC 8GB RAM that should be here by tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

Single stick or pair?
Pairs is ideally what you want to run to use both memory controllers on the CPU.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

It's a pair of 4GB each with 1600mhz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

There you go.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Buget Gaming Rig*

That should be all. I will do some intensive testing (gaming, basically) when I will get my RAM. Hope it works like a charm.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, the currier service was delayed so I can't test my computer today. And another question: if SLI or Crossfire are not an option, why is it so popular?


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Why is the thread marked as solved? How can I know if all the parts work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's ok, it'll still be open to post.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Oh, i keep forgetting that.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Can you tell me, if SLI and Crossfire are not very useful at all, then why is it so popular amongst professional builders (computer builders)? Shouldn't they be smart enough to know that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

$$$ 
It works and does show a improvement over a single card but the next higher card will still be more trouble free and use less power while producing less heat.
Games are getting better at running on both but you still occasionally see ones that are optimized for one or the other and actually run worse on a 2 card set then a single card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Krissto said:


> Can you tell me, if SLI and Crossfire are not very useful at all, then why is it so popular amongst professional builders (computer builders)? Shouldn't they be smart enough to know that?


About the only "professional" builders, that I am aware of, that use two GPU's are the online builders who are looking for a higher profit margin from the
"mine is bigger than yours" group. Those builds will commonly include 16 or 32GB of RAM and be OC'd. :smile:


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks for answering. The currier is delayed, AGAIN. I'm thinking that it got delayed by the weather, because a shining sun is a phenomenon in the UK, especially in the north west.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Question time! In TSF, can I just make a sticky to give people instructions, or do I need some kind of premission or rank?

Edit: nevermind, I guess you need to be in the gaming support team to post stickies on the console gaming forum.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Talk to me


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Do I send you a PM with the post inside?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Post it here and PM me the link> Gaming Discussion - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Guess what, I officially have a epic computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear success has found you


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Good to hear success has found you


Thanks!
How long was it, 2 months?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes success takes a long and winding path...............


----------

